# What Is The Most Popular Piranha In Us Or World!?



## shaoshaohot (Jan 1, 2011)

hi guys, i would like to find out that what is the most popular piranha fish in this forum or US or elsewhere worldwide.

I am a guy from mainland China, in my country the popular piranhas are P.Caribe, P.piraya S.rhombeus and S.Manuelli. red bellies are too normal and cheap that means have no chanllenge anymore, . due to importing piranha fishes have been prohibited for years, the only way of getting piranhas is sumggling. so the price is bit high except red belly, cuz of many people can breed. show you guys some photos from our piranha forum







, cannot be as good as yours but interaction is good!loooooooooooooooooooooook!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

That blue tank looks overstocked


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> That blue tank looks overstocked


He mentioned nothing of the size of the tanks or asked how to care for them - and besides, they look good and don't have any nips. Anyway, I think they all look great. Nice Pygo's and monster rhoms!

Although, popularity depends on people's opinions - and you will get a lot of that here. Red Bellies might be the most popular by default because of their breeding habits and how easy they are to come by.

But a true popular Piranha in most recent trends around here seems to be the Ruby Red Spilopleura. Popularity has a lot to do with general availability of the fish in the area.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

0S1R1S said:


> That blue tank looks overstocked


He mentioned nothing of the size of the tanks or asked how to care for them - and besides, they look good and don't have any nips. Anyway, I think they all look great. Nice Pygo's and monster rhoms!

Although, popularity depends on people's opinions - and you will get a lot of that here. Red Bellies might be the most popular by default because of their breeding habits and how easy they are to come by.

But a true popular Piranha in most recent trends around here seems to be the Ruby Red Spilopleura. Popularity has a lot to do with general availability of the fish in the area.
[/quote]
im just just saying what i see, not in a bad way but ofcourse everyone sees it like that


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Overall popularity definately goes to P.Nattereri.

Nearly everyone who has piranha's usually has had P.Nattereri at one point in time.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I'd have to say out of all the fish keepers in all of North America, the greater % of them own red bellies making them the most popular even though they're actually not that great.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Definitely the common Red Belly Piranha (Pygocentrus Nattereri) and the Black Piranha (Peruvian Serrasalmus Rhombeus) are the most popular in the piranha keeping community .

M~


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I would think that natts are the most popular piranha everywhere just because of their availability and price tag. That said, the most sought after fish for hobbyists are always changing -- right now spilos seem to be the hot fish, a year or so ago it was elongs and mannies -- there's also obviously a list of fish that everyone would love to have but can't get due to price, availability, etc.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

_P. nattereri._


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree most popular is the Rhom (and the obvious redbelly)


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

HGI said:


> I'd have to say out of all the fish keepers in all of North America, the greater % of them own red bellies making them the most popular even though they're actually *not that great*.


says who?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I say the piranhas that fit into the black piranha group, though the red belly may be diversed and very common I dont think its the most popular. Whenever people wish to buy piranhas in my region they always say black piranha and make it clear they dont want reds because they are too common. So in my opinion the most popular piranha title has to go to the rhoms.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Sylar_92 said:


> I say the piranhas that fit into the black piranha group, though the red belly may be diversed and very common I dont think its the most popular. Whenever people wish to buy piranhas in my region they always say black piranha and make it clear they dont want reds because they are too common. So in my opinion the most popular piranha title has to go to the rhoms.


Ask the store which they sell more of. P.Nattereri or S.Rhombeus.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

I would say RBP by default, its their supply/availability rather then their demand. I also think it's difficult to answer this question because not all species are equally available, only then could we really see which is most popular.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I say the piranhas that fit into the black piranha group, though the red belly may be diversed and very common I dont think its the most popular. Whenever people wish to buy piranhas in my region they always say black piranha and make it clear they dont want reds because they are too common. So in my opinion the most popular piranha title has to go to the rhoms.


Ask the store which they sell more of. P.Nattereri or S.Rhombeus.
[/quote]

lol at the moment all the reds are gone because I bought all the ones in the tank, so they have only rhoms at the moment lol.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

The order id say for popularity.

1. reds
2. rhoms
3. mac
4. sanchezi or compressus
5.elong


----------



## warpet (May 21, 2004)

HGI said:


> I'd have to say out of all the fish keepers in all of North America, the greater % of them own red bellies making them the most popular even though they're actually not that great.


I disagree, having 1 Rhom (or similar p's that don't shoal) in a large tank is a waste imo. Especially if it just sits their all day doing nothing like most Rhoms do. That's why I'll never keep anything but RB's. Caribe are just overpriced RB's imo.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

warpet said:


> I'd have to say out of all the fish keepers in all of North America, the greater % of them own red bellies making them the most popular even though they're actually not that great.


I disagree, having 1 Rhom (or similar p's that don't shoal) in a large tank is a waste imo. Especially if it just sits their all day doing nothing like most Rhoms do. That's why I'll never keep anything but RB's. Caribe are just overpriced RB's imo.
[/quote]

Macs shoal, look beautiful and dont make as much waste as reds. I pretty sure if you have a power head installed a rhom doesnt just sit there in the tank. Also as a piranha enthusiast I'm offended that you would say keep only one rhom is a waste







. Rhoms are solo fish which have to be kept alone and only then can you enjoy the true beauty of it, you would have this opinion if you really did appreciate these beautiful creature for what they are. A rhom only stays still if its stressed or the tank is too small.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hands down its reds. Any LFS Ive gone to has reds and rarely any other type of piranha. AnyonE that I knoW personAlly that has had any kind of pirnaha is a red. Dime a dozen so yeah there will be more of them. Not to many people are willing to drop $100 for a single fish.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Smuggled piranha. Lmao tanks look awesome, fish are beautiful! Rbp have always been most popular & probably always will be. Too many rbp out there & its only getting worse. Rbp is the most mistreated fish out there, except maybe goldfish.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Ibanez247 said:


> Hands down its reds. Any LFS Ive gone to has reds and rarely any other type of piranha. AnyonE that I knoW personAlly that has had any kind of pirnaha is a red. Dime a dozen so yeah there will be more of them. Not to many people are willing to drop $100 for a single fish.


$100 for a single fish is not a lot if it's relatively decent size, uncommon and or is a fish you absolutely been wanting for a while.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Ja said:


> Hands down its reds. Any LFS Ive gone to has reds and rarely any other type of piranha. AnyonE that I knoW personAlly that has had any kind of pirnaha is a red. Dime a dozen so yeah there will be more of them. Not to many people are willing to drop $100 for a single fish.


$100 for a single fish is not a lot if it's relatively decent size, uncommon and or is a fish you absolutely been wanting for a while.
[/quote]

for you...most people walk in to a store with a budget of less than 20 bucks for fish...why do you think petco and petsmart carry cheap, easy to reproduce fish? because they sell the most.


----------

